# Disston Saw v. 1860



## jeffb33200 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I just bought an old Disston backsaw without knowing anything about them. Curiosity took me to the Disstonian website where I learned that it's an 1860's vintage. The medallion and handle shape is a great match to that period. The bar across the top is steel, not brass, and it's stamped with the H. Disston name and the word
warrantee. Of course, the teeth are not in great shape. Who do you think provides the best sharpening service or should I just keep the saw as an antique collectable? The bar and the blade are still straight as an arrow. One of the rivets can use tightening and I don't have a tool for that either.

Thanks for any advice.

Jeff


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.secondchancesawworks.com/


----------

